# Elderly Golden with Mobilty Issues



## Barney Rubble (May 21, 2021)

I've had Goldens since 1986...inherited my first from my best friend's son when he graduated college couldn't find a rental property that would allow a large dog. Three years later when he bought a condo he wanted Alex back and my friend told her son "that train has left the station". Two years later he died of cancer at 6 yo. Since then I've lost 5 other Golden's to cancer the oldest being 9 years old. 

Today I have 2 Goldens and a Maltese. Our 15 YO, about to be 16 in 3 months, has outlived all of them by 7 years. He was at the Vet for his semi-annual wellness check 2 weeks ago and he is as healthy as can be. This is why I am truly struggling with his mobility issues. He has always been pigeon-toed since we rescued him 14 years ago. It has never been an issue until the past month or two. Now he struggles to get up and is shaky and hesitant when he walks. The vet told us he does have some hip issues but it is primarily that his knees are week possibly from his having been pigeoned his entire life.

Sadly, we know all too well what to do when they have cancer but now I am at a complete loss as to what to do. His struggles with mobility are obviously affecting his quality of life but I cannot wrap my head around putting down an otherwise healthy pup. I am also concerned about our 5 YO Golden. We rescued him at 6 MO he was 25 pounds underweight and afraid of his own shadow. Our older Golden practically raised him and helped him overcome his insecurities. They are so attached to the point that wherever one is sitting or laying they must be touching each other. 

He is currently on Gabapentine 300 MG /day and until 2 days ago, Novox. He developed really bad diarrhea from the Novox so they are about to put him on Previcox along with the Gabapentine. The meds help some but not nearly enough. He is too old for surgery. I asked about using a velcro brace to provide some stability but my vet says they don't work. 

I'm looking for any suggestions on how to make him more comfortable/mobile and see if anyone has had success with velcro braces.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Barney Rubble (May 21, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bumping up


Sorry but I'm not sure what "bumping up" means.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Barney Rubble said:


> Sorry but I'm not sure what "bumping up" means.


Bringing your post back up in the recent discussions


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

Is he on any type of joint supplement? Our almost 15 year old gets Rimadyl and Cosequin twice a day per the vet’s recommendation. In the past couple of months we have also started him on a supplement called Heiro which claims to help with mobility issues. The Heiro was recommended by a veterinarian who is a friend. The dog is doing very well for his age. He gets monthly chiropractic adjustments and has a two part harness that has handles on both parts just in case we need to provide a bit of assistance as he gets up. If your house has tile or laminate floors put down area rugs and runners so he has better traction. We have lots of area rugs these days. We keep his nails trimmed and the hair on his feet trimmed, also to help with traction. We have some stick on foot pads from Valfrid which he wears occasionally. Good luck keeping your dog up and running for a long time?


----------



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

Oops, sorry to end the last sentence above with a question mark. And no, we have not used a velcro brace so no experience there.


----------



## Andy3710 (Jan 10, 2015)

Have you looked into the Help Em Up Harness? Our 12 year old Golden had mobility issues and this harness was recommended by his animal therapist, in addition to supplements, laser therapy and acupuncture. Sadly, he passed away last year from an unrelated issue before we could purchase the harness so I don't have any personal experience with it, but it might provide support for your guy's knees and hips. I think there are threads here that might provide more information.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I second the recommendations of BuddyBigDog. Joint supplements like Cosequin or Dasaquin are good. I would also consider some Omegas - I like Nordic Naturals for pets. Check with your vet for some detailed recommendations.

Area rugs help a lot, keeping nails short and fur on the underside of the feet trimmed to help with traction.

If you can't get your hands on a mobility harness quickly, use a beach towel as a sling just in front of the rear legs for some extra support.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Our old Golden girl did very well on Adequan shots. Our vet prescribed it and we could do them at home. She never minded them at all and it gave her a lot of help in her old age. Maybe ask your vet about it.


----------



## Goldie_lover (Jan 3, 2021)

1. Chiropractor
2. Acupuncture
3. Cold laser
4. Deer velvet supplements
5. Green lipped mussels

My aunt gets all of the above for her 14 yr old dog. It's expensive, but definitely makes quite a difference.


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

Our last girl had great experience with Sea Jerky. Our new girls get some regularly for their joints. We also had great luck taking a cloth grocery bag and slitting the ends. With the handles sewn on each side it made a great sling.


----------



## Barney Rubble (May 21, 2021)

BuddyBigDog said:


> Is he on any type of joint supplement? Our almost 15 year old gets Rimadyl and Cosequin twice a day per the vet’s recommendation. In the past couple of months we have also started him on a supplement called Heiro which claims to help with mobility issues. The Heiro was recommended by a veterinarian who is a friend. The dog is doing very well for his age. He gets monthly chiropractic adjustments and has a two part harness that has handles on both parts just in case we need to provide a bit of assistance as he gets up. If your house has tile or laminate floors put down area rugs and runners so he has better traction. We have lots of area rugs these days. We keep his nails trimmed and the hair on his feet trimmed, also to help with traction. We have some stick on foot pads from Valfrid which he wears occasionally. Good luck keeping your dog up and running for a long time?


----------



## Barney Rubble (May 21, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bringing your post back up in the recent discussions





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bringing your post back up in the recent discussions


Thank you. After I posted that I kind of figured that out.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Andy3710's suggestion of using a harness really worked for us when my Golden had mobility issues with getting up and even weakness when walking around. 
We used the Orvis Dog lift - it was a lifesaver for me and comfortable for him. It distributed his weight evenly.
I highly recommend it.


----------



## Barney Rubble (May 21, 2021)

BuddyBigDog said:


> Is he on any type of joint supplement? Our almost 15 year old gets Rimadyl and Cosequin twice a day per the vet’s recommendation. In the past couple of months we have also started him on a supplement called Heiro which claims to help with mobility issues. The Heiro was recommended by a veterinarian who is a friend. The dog is doing very well for his age. He gets monthly chiropractic adjustments and has a two part harness that has handles on both parts just in case we need to provide a bit of assistance as he gets up. If your house has tile or laminate floors put down area rugs and runners so he has better traction. We have lots of area rugs these days. We keep his nails trimmed and the hair on his feet trimmed, also to help with traction. We have some stick on foot pads from Valfrid which he wears occasionally. Good luck keeping your dog up and running for a long time?


He is not on a joint supplement but we have been thinking about that. Since he can't handle Novox he will likely have the same issues with Rimadyl which is why I think they are switching him to Previcox. We also have a fleece-lined harness with a handle on each side. We have hardwood floors everywhere which are almost completely covered in wool area rugs so he has traction when he wants to get up. Ironically he is better at going up steps as opposed to down...could be a spatial issue.


BuddyBigDog said:


> Is he on any type of joint supplement? Our almost 15 year old gets Rimadyl and Cosequin twice a day per the vet’s recommendation. In the past couple of months we have also started him on a supplement called Heiro which claims to help with mobility issues. The Heiro was recommended by a veterinarian who is a friend. The dog is doing very well for his age. He gets monthly chiropractic adjustments and has a two part harness that has handles on both parts just in case we need to provide a bit of assistance as he gets up. If your house has tile or laminate floors put down area rugs and runners so he has better traction. We have lots of area rugs these days. We keep his nails trimmed and the hair on his feet trimmed, also to help with traction. We have some stick on foot pads from Valfrid which he wears occasionally. Good luck keeping your dog up and running for a long time?





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bringing your post back up in the recent discussions


He was on Gaba


BuddyBigDog said:


> Is he on any type of joint supplement? Our almost 15 year old gets Rimadyl and Cosequin twice a day per the vet’s recommendation. In the past couple of months we have also started him on a supplement called Heiro which claims to help with mobility issues. The Heiro was recommended by a veterinarian who is a friend. The dog is doing very well for his age. He gets monthly chiropractic adjustments and has a two part harness that has handles on both parts just in case we need to provide a bit of assistance as he gets up. If your house has tile or laminate floors put down area rugs and runners so he has better traction. We have lots of area rugs these days. We keep his nails trimmed and the hair on his feet trimmed, also to help with traction. We have some stick on foot pads from Valfrid which he wears occasionally. Good luck keeping your dog up and running for a long time?


They took him off Novox since he couldn't tolerate it so he's now on Previcox and Gabapentine 300 MG /day. Our entire home is hardwoods so we now have rugs in every room he goes in. We also have a fleece-lined lift with a handle on each side but I think the fleece slips too much so we need to find something more stable. 

Last month our groomer told us they couldn't work on him since he can't stand for any length of time We found another groomer who did a great job. And his nails are done every month.

He is much better walking up steps than down. We are taking him to an ortho specialist to see what they think.


----------



## Barney Rubble (May 21, 2021)

Andy3710 said:


> Have you looked into the Help Em Up Harness? Our 12 year old Golden had mobility issues and this harness was recommended by his animal therapist, in addition to supplements, laser therapy and acupuncture. Sadly, he passed away last year from an unrelated issue before we could purchase the harness so I don't have any personal experience with it, but it might provide support for your guy's knees and hips. I think there are threads here that might provide more information.


We do have a harness. He hates it and it keeps slipping. I am going to try the Orvis lift since it looks more stable. I hadn't thought of acupuncture. I will look into that. 

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Barney Rubble (May 21, 2021)

brianne said:


> I second the recommendations of BuddyBigDog. Joint supplements like Cosequin or Dasaquin are good. I would also consider some Omegas - I like Nordic Naturals for pets. Check with your vet for some detailed recommendations.
> 
> Area rugs help a lot, keeping nails short and fur on the underside of the feet trimmed to help with traction.
> 
> ...


We do have a mobility harness which doesn't work very well. It is fleece lined with a handle on each side but it moves around too much so I am going to get one with a velcro close. We had used Cosequin and it did seem to help. I need to pick some up today. 
Thank you so much for your suggestions.


----------



## Barney Rubble (May 21, 2021)

Deborus12 said:


> Our old Golden girl did very well on Adequan shots. Our vet prescribed it and we could do them at home. She never minded them at all and it gave her a lot of help in her old age. Maybe ask your vet about it.


I will definitely ask about the injections. They might work more quickly than the supplements.


----------



## Barney Rubble (May 21, 2021)

goldy1 said:


> Andy3710's suggestion of using a harness really worked for us when my Golden had mobility issues with getting up and even weakness when walking around.
> We used the Orvis Dog lift - it was a lifesaver for me and comfortable for him. It distributed his weight evenly.
> I highly recommend it.
> 
> View attachment 883173


Thanks for posting htis. It look much more stable than the one we have.


----------



## Barney Rubble (May 21, 2021)

Barney Rubble said:


> I've had Goldens since 1986...inherited my first from my best friend's son when he graduated college couldn't find a rental property that would allow a large dog. Three years later when he bought a condo he wanted Alex back and my friend told her son "that train has left the station". Two years later he died of cancer at 6 yo. Since then I've lost 5 other Golden's to cancer the oldest being 9 years old.
> 
> Today I have 2 Goldens and a Maltese. Our 15 YO, about to be 16 in 3 months, has outlived all of them by 7 years. He was at the Vet for his semi-annual wellness check 2 weeks ago and he is as healthy as can be. This is why I am truly struggling with his mobility issues. He has always been pigeon-toed since we rescued him 14 years ago. It has never been an issue until the past month or two. Now he struggles to get up and is shaky and hesitant when he walks. The vet told us he does have some hip issues but it is primarily that his knees are week possibly from his having been pigeoned his entire life.
> 
> ...


We are taking him to an orthopedic specialist tomorrow hopefully he has some suggestions. We also have a pool that he used to swim in until he was so exhausted we had to go in after him. He seems reluctant to use it now because he won't dive in and the steps seem daunting to him but we're going to turn the heater on and carry him and swim with him. Hopefully, between moving his rear legs and the heat will provide some relief.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Barney Rubble, You are covering all the bases. Yes the mobility issues for senior large breed dogs are challenging. Orvis will likely have the Dog Lift in stock and as you noticed, it IS very stable once you have it secured and it is easy on/easy off. I went to a local store that had one in stock but if you need to order it, be sure to speak to a person about expedited shipping. They might even waive shipping if you ask. Orvis loves dogs and is a great company.
The saddest thing we live through with our well-cared for older Goldens is helping them through the challenges of old age. Keeping him comfortable and life around him as normal as possible. I love your idea about getting him in his pool - with you of course. If he becomes too anxious around the stairs, this could be an issue, depending on his temperament. If he lets you carry him (if you are able) in and out, that would be great.
I don't know if you remember this from years back but you mentioning his love for swimming mad me think of this beautiful story:








In loving arms: Man floats his sick dog to sleep, becomes Internet sensation


The unconditional love of a dog is a powerful thing. Just ask John Unger of Bayfield, Wis.For the past 19 years, Unger’s loyal companion has been a shepherd mix named Schoep. Unger learned two weeks ago that his dog had severe arthritis and may need to be put down soon. He was devastated — and...




www.today.com


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

My arthritic dog did very well with acupuncture and chiropractic. I also used a variety of supplements for her (the Dog Aware website was my bible). For a long time I used an herbal Cox-2 inhibitor (anti-inflammatory) called Zyflamend that allowed me to keep her off drugs like Rimadyl, but it sounds like your dog may be beyond that point. I do encourage you to try acupuncture and chiropractic. It made a huge difference in my dog’s comfort level.


----------



## Barney Rubble (May 21, 2021)

goldy1 said:


> Barney Rubble, You are covering all the bases. Yes the mobility issues for senior large breed dogs are challenging. Orvis will likely have the Dog Lift in stock and as you noticed, it IS very stable once you have it secured and it is easy on/easy off. I went to a local store that had one in stock but if you need to order it, be sure to speak to a person about expedited shipping. They might even waive shipping if you ask. Orvis loves dogs and is a great company.
> The saddest thing we live through with our well-cared for older Goldens is helping them through the challenges of old age. Keeping him comfortable and life around him as normal as possible. I love your idea about getting him in his pool - with you of course. If he becomes too anxious around the stairs, this could be an issue, depending on his temperament. If he lets you carry him (if you are able) in and out, that would be great.
> I don't know if you remember this from years back but you mentioning his love for swimming mad me think of this beautiful story:
> 
> ...


I remember reading that story a few years ago...it brought me to tears.

Learning how to deal with an elderly pup is new territory for us. We've lost all of our beautiful boys and one girl to cancer way too young. 

As for getting him into the pool, I think we could probably use the Orvis Lift to help him down the stairs. He doesn't really like being carried so the lift would be great. 
There are 3 or 4 small steps in the shallow end of the pool. We'll run the heater even though it's supposed to be 90+ degrees all week but I think the heat should help him relax. He seems perfectly comfortable going upstairs it's going down where he exhibits real trepidation.


----------



## Barney Rubble (May 21, 2021)

brianne said:


> I second the recommendations of BuddyBigDog. Joint supplements like Cosequin or Dasaquin are good. I would also consider some Omegas - I like Nordic Naturals for pets. Check with your vet for some detailed recommendations.
> 
> Area rugs help a lot, keeping nails short and fur on the underside of the feet trimmed to help with traction.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will look into those supplements.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

The nice feature of the Dog Lift was our boy thought he was doing it all. He didn't mind it because there wasn't pressure on his abdomen - it was evenly distributed. He had a life jacket that he had gotten used to in his early years that was shaped somewhat the same. I remember when my elderly German Shepherd's back legs got weak, I blocked off the stairs because he too could go up but coming down - yikes - I HAD to be with him. The momentum going down! Scary.
It's so wonderful you are such caring loving parents to him. He is very lucky and I'm sure you feel you're the lucky ones.


----------

